

 How to game hackernews?.. or NOT - anikendra
http://blog.viraliti.com/how-we-got-on-frontpage-of-hacker-news-with-ease/

======
smalter
I think the answer to this question is "not". The "gamed" post was flagged and
killed.

~~~
anikendra
I totally agree with you!! but the point is that you can hack your way to the
homepage.. the moderators need to work on it.. and thats our point

------
adsahay
> We would like to conclude the post saying that it was not a marketing
> gimmick from our end. Being hackers ourselves, we just wanted to check if HN
> algo was vulnerable to such tricks.

Ok does anyone buy this?

~~~
anikendra
I understand y people might be annoyed with it.. but the point is we were
trying this trick and if we actually were scammers i would continue doing that
and generating traffic.

------
arikrak
How did this get to front page? Hmm...

